# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Algemeen >  Asperger Syndroom

## summergame

Opmerkingen als : jij sluit je teveel af,waarom zeg je niks?; je bent percies nog een klein kind die niks durft vragen en de schijterd zijn echt niet meer leuk voor mij.

Even geleden had ik een intervieuw gelezen met iemand die het asperger syndroom heeft. Vele dingen herken ik bij mezelf: Niks durven vragen aan wildvreemden,zelfs bij het praten met vrienden zenuwachtig zijn,jezelf dom vinden omdat je het antwoord niet meer weet als iemand je een vraag stelt (Heel zenuwachtig,daarom vergeet ik vaak dingen)

Ook bij spreekbeurten is het voor mij een ramp,ik durf het gewoon niet!
Als kleuter stond ik al alleen volgens mijn moeder,ik wou nooit meedoen met de rest.

Wat mij ook opvalt bij mezelf is mijn 'tic nerveux' altijd maar zwaaien met mijn been,tot ergernis van mijn huigenoten.

Alsof dat nog niet genoeg is kan ik niet met veranderingen omgaan,vanaf er iets niet doorgaat of veranderd word ik boos en soms heel triestig.

Als er hier mensen zitten die deze aandoening kennen of ze zelf hebben laat iets weten!

----------


## Enna

Hoi,
Ik heb de dingen die je beschrijft ook, letterlijk allemaal.
Het is alleen moeilijk om te zien 'waar' zoiets precies aan ligt, de dingen die we beiden ervaren kunnen mogelijke te maken hebben met zoiets als het syndroom van Asperger, maar.. er zijn heel veel andere mogelijk oorzaken. De dingen die je noemt zijn niet erg vreemd, of erg anders. Heel veel mensen hebben last van deze, of vergelijkbare dingen. Onverwerkte ervaringen is een voorbeeld van een 'mogelijke' oorzaak, daaruit kan vanalles voortkomen. Stress bijvoorbeeld (het bewegen van je benen/voeten), onzekerheden, verdriet of zelfs depressies. En sommige (al?) van deze dingen helpen niet in je sociale leven. Sommige mensen reageren erop door zich helemaal terug te trekken. Wat ook mogelijk is, is dat je juist heel gevoelig bent voor alle indrukken (veel inlevingsvermogen bijvoorbeeld) en daarom anders omgaat met je ervaringen. Er zijn heel veel mensen die overgevoelig zijn, en zich daarom terug trekken ed. Dit is anders dan autisme, al lijken de meest voorkomende gevolgen vaak erg op elkaar.
Het zijn maar voorbeelden.

Ik denk dat Ik heb toevallig m`n eindscriptie gemaakt over autisme en aan autisme verwante stoornissen trouwens  :Smile: . Ik heb het wel altijd interessant gevonden. 
Als ik het me goed herinner waren voorbeelden van andere aspecten die bij Asperger hoorden (groffe omschrijving): Het hebben van een slechte/slechtere/houterige motoriek, het moeilijk kunnen begrijpen van andere mensen (empathie/inlevingsvermogen), het niet kunnen inschatten/begrijpen van sociale situaties. Veel fantaseren, diep kunnen focussen op iets, en minder moeite hebben dit een erg lange tijd vol te houden. Soms, best vaak zelfs gaat het ook samen met een boven gemiddelde inteligentie. Ritueeltjes door de dag heen, soms obsessief. 

Veel van de laatste dingen herken ik niet meer in mezelf. Ik ervaar dus wel wat jij ervaart, maar denk dat de oorzaken andere zijn. Ik neig zelf naar depressie denk ik, wat die dingen als gevolg heeft.

Maar.. zeker weet ik het niet natuurlijk. Wie weet heb ik in mijn kleurenpalet ook een tintje Asperger meegekregen. Geen idee. Je hebt alles natuurlijk in verschillende gradaties.

----------


## summergame

Bedankt voor je reactie Enna!


Wat je over het asperger syndroom schrijft klopt bij mij juist wel..Mijn motoriek is superslecht,ik heb jaren kine gevolgd zonder resultaten..Ook voor mijn geschrift heb ik een behandelingscursus gehad die eigenlijk nutteloos was. Buj het turnen reageer ik ook veel trager dan andere studenten en kan ik geen bal vangen,of krijg ik hem tegen mijn neus. Sport is echt een hel voor mij. Als ik over psychologie lees kan ik me daar echt in verdiepen zodanig dat ik geen besef van tijd meer heb. Vaak krijg ik ook te horen dat ik veel fantasie heb..het klopt eigenlijk wel griezelig met mezelf...

Maar ik durf niet naar een psychiater gaan om het vast te laten stellen, vroeger ben ik geweest voor een zware depressie met een paar zelfmoordpogingen. Toen had ik hem gevraagt of ik ADHD kon hebben,dit lijkt erg op autisme of asperger,hij had dan gewoon een internettestje gedaan,meer niet. Daar had ik toch wel veel punten. Maar iemand met ADHD heeft meestal problemen met zijn thuissituatie volgens mij(begint iedereen uit te schelden etc..)

----------


## spruce

Ik weet eigenlijk niet of het erfelijk is? Heb nu twee kinderen.

Ik heb zelf nooit een diagnose gehad of laten doen, maar de kans is niet denkbeeldig dat ik het heb. Ik heb pas enkele weken geleden er voor de eerste keer over gehoord.

Eén van de meest in het oog springende habits is de onverzadigbare drang om atlassen en enceclopediëen te lezen. Enerzijds geeft me dat eerst een rush en daarna een geruststellend gevoel. Vooral het opgaan in landkaarten (geografie, historisch) is voor mij nogal typisch. Zo heb ik b.v. een enorme interesse om te weten waar ter wereld er aan gas en olie winning wordt gedaan. Is dat gek?

HEt ware interessant om iets te horen van een persoon die de diagnose heeft gehad.

----------


## MetalHarpey

Bij mijn broertje is de diagnose Asperger vastgesteld. De psychiater liet ons weten dat hij daar zijn hele leven mee zou rondlopen. Hij is enorm snel boos, kan niet snel omschakelen als hij in een andere situatie terecht komt, dat soort dingen allemaal. Is eigenlijk allemaal al genoemd. 

Als je denkt dat je iets hebt, zoals Asperger, of iets wat erop lijkt, raad ik je toch aan naar een psychiater te gaan. Geeft helemaal niks, als je aangeeft bij je huisarts dat je je bedenkingen hebt zal hij/zij je doorsturen (als het een goede is tenminste). Ben je het niet eens met je psychiater, kan je om een second opinion vragen.

Let wel op dat Asperger vele symptomen heeft, en ook al denk je dat je het hebt, het kan ook zijn dat je iets anders hebt. Bijvoorbeeld Borderline.

@summergame: Een internettestje? Serieus? Dan ben je zelf niet serieus genomen. Probeer een andere psychiater... Als je ook niet goed met hem/haar kunt omgaan kan je altijd nog wisselen. 

@spruce: Ja, het is erfelijk. Of in ieder geval in zekere mate. Mijn moeder heeft zelf ook iets, maar de psychiater kan niet uitvogelen wat. Mijn broertje heeft de diagnose Asperger gekregen, en ik zelf heb de diagnose Borderline gekregen. Dit ligt enorm dicht bij elkaar, en toch is het net iets anders.
Ik denk niet dat je je druk moet maken over je kinderen, of dat ze het hebben. Laat ze lekker ontwikkelen, en zie je iets vreemds kan je altijd nog hulp inschakelen. Veel mensen die een psychische stoornis hebben, kunnen er gewoon mee omgaan. Sterker nog, 30% van de mensen weet niet eens dat ze het hebben.

----------


## ValconIzu

Ik heb de diagnose van het syndroom van asperger gekregen. Waaraan je ook zeer goed kan merken dat je het hebt, is de overgevoeligheid. Ik ben eigenlijk een heel stuk jonger dan ik heb opgegeven, maar ik dacht dat ik er anders niet in zou geraken. In feite, volg ik nog studies. 
Dus, die overgevoeligheid. Het ligt niet aan snel huilen of zo, het ligt aan je zintuigen. Wat ik bijvoorbeeld heb is dat ik géén parfum of deodorant wil ruiken. Ik trek direct mijn t-shirt voor mijn neus. Ook andere sterke geuren kan ik niet ruiken. Het geeft me ook barstende koppijn. Ook ben ik gevoelig voor geluiden. Ik wil altijd dat de radio niet hoger gaat dan 14, en zelfs dat ergert me al, zeker in de auto. Zelf zet ik mijn mp4 ook heel stil en ga ik niet graag naar concerten. Die dingen kunnen ook veranderen, zoals: vroeger haatte ik lichaamsaanraking en werd ik er misselijk en ongemakkelijk van. Dat was zeer moeilijk want iedereen weet dat de jongeren van tegenwoordig hier en daar een knuffel willen geven. Dat is nu al wat verminderd, al moet ik toegeven dat ik in 3 jaar mijn moeder geen kus heb gegeven en _amper_ knuffel. Misschien 1-2 keer per jaar. Nu gaat het al wat beter, maar ik kus of knuffel nog altijd niemand. In plaats daarvan kan ik nu niet meer goed tegen zon en wil ik altijd in de schaduw staan of een pet op hebben.

Ik moet zeggen dat het leven van iemand met dat syndroom behoorlijk moeilijk is. Toen ik klein was werd ik gepest en vloog ik tegen iedereen uit. Nu ben ik, nee probeer ik sociaal te zijn maar man, dat is lastig. Ik haat het om bereikbaar te zijn en draag nooit een gsm bij en dan eisen de vrienden opeens dat je dit en dat met ze doet. Ik wil gewoon thuis blijven.

Oh ja, dat over die fantasie. Eigenlijk is het juist een kenmerk dat je bijna géén fantasie hebt, maar dat heeft alleen de meerderheid. Ik heb ook enorm veel fantasie, al komt het maar zelden bij mezelf op. Ik buig interessante dingen die ik ooit eens gehoord heb om in mijn eigen verhaal. Ik schrijf namelijk verhalen, maar niemand mag ze lezen.

En ik ben verteld dat het juist niet erfelijk is, want niemand heeft enige psychische stoornis in mijn familie en ik ben de enige met wel één. Thuis gaan dingen heel slecht. We hebben telkens ruzie enzo. 

Vroeger ging ik enorm veel naar de GGZ. Dat leverde niks op. Opeens moest ik een IQ-test doen en mijn huisdokter adviseerde me naar een speciale dokter te gaan. Als ik hoogbegaafd was, was dat het probleem, was ik het niet, dan moesten we verder zoeken. Want hoogbegaafden hebben ook heel wat problemen. Wel, de uitslag was dat ik een IQ van 130 had, één punt onder de grens van goedbegaafd en hoogbegaafd. Toen we toch naar die dokter gingen door aandringen van mijn moeder en de huisdokter, vroeg ze me: 'En vertel eens, wat is nu eigenlijk het probleem'. Daarop antwoordde ik dat ik anders was dan de rest, en niet wist waarom. Daarna vroeg ze mijn moeder vanaf de geboorte tot nu, en daarna zei de dokter, na 2 uur praten: 'Het ligt niet aan je hoogbegaafdheid dat je anders bent, je bent autistisch' En ik was helemaal van: 'Huh, ik ben één van die ingesloten enge psychoten uit de actiefilms?' Wel, dat waren films, in het echt lijken ze op mij.

Oh ja, ook nog: als je het syndroom hebt kan je niet goed omgaan met je gevoelens, dus ben je de meeste tijd als ik dus: objectief tot het laatste woord. Als je gekwetst word, ga je ofwel weg lopen, huilbuien krijgen of agressief worden. Ik loop altijd weg en ga dan huilen. Dat bezorgd me heel wat problemen op school, als ik zomaar op het midden van de dag wegloop.

Sorry voor het lange bericht, het is ook een uitgebreid onderwerp.

----------

